# Cable jack 3.5mm mono a rs232 de pc



## kxose (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad es que esto de la electronica me atrae de mala manera pero no tengo ni idea. El problema que tengo una gran duda, es como pasar datos de registros de un sonometro al puerto rs232 del pc.
Del sonometro salen dos señales posibles:

AC: 0.707 Vrms 
DC: 10 mV/dB.

la terminal que me vino con el sonometro es un jack 3.5mm mono, cable rojo y cable negro.

El cable rojo lo conecte al 2 del rs232 hembra, el negro al 5, no recibe.
Luego intente añadir puente pin 7 y 8 del rs232 y nada, 
La final añadiendo a lo anterior puente entre 6 y 4 y nada

no soy capaz de recibir ningun dato ni por hiperterminal ni por widwinge.

¿Que estoy haciendo mal?

Desmonté un receptor infrarrojos que tenia para pasar a RS232 y tenia una pequña placa con un condensador, 2 resistencias y varias piezas mas, ¿Hay que hacer algo asi para que funcione la transmision?

Alguien me puede aclarar algo.

Gracias


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 24, 2011)

Quizás esté mal la configuración de velocidad, bits de stop, bits de paridad y otros. No tenés un manual?

No tengo ni idea, pero si tiene un jack de 3.5mm se me ocurre que quizás se pueda conectar a una entrada de microfono/line in...



> Muchos sonómetros cuentan con una salida (un conector jack, por lo general, situado en el lateral), que permite conectarlo con un osciloscopio, con lo que la medición de la presión sonora se complementa con la visualización de la forma de la onda.


----------

